# Moving to Calgary



## Beka (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all
I am moving to Calgary in July with my husband. My husband already has a job and I am planning to look when I arrive.
We will be living in the Tuscany area. We have no children - yet!
Do you have any advice for first starting out in Canada ie common mistakes/problems encountered by ex-pats?
I am keen to meet new people/friends - any pointers?

Thanks for reading!


----------

